# Westie Diet and Food help.....



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Had a westie for 4 years now and I have a feeling I have been totally feeding him wrong as at least once a week he will eat loads of grass - making himself sick and very runny poos with grass in

He is not overweight but does sometimes seem lethargic

This is my first dog and ive never had any help etc but i am certain he is not on a good diet and would appreciate any help 

His typical diet is as follows

12pm Handful of BAKERS Meaty Balls (Can be the Chicken or Lamb or Beef ones) then a small BAKERS treat


6pm A 200g tray of wet food ( Can be the ASDA HERO - various varieties OR TESCO PRIME CUTS - various varieties OR HALF A TIN OF BUTCHERS TRIPE MIX OR HALF A TRAY of NATURALISE) then a treat (HUNTERS Calcium bone and /or A BULLS PIZZLE)

9pm Handful of IAMS Pro Active Dry Food ( maybe only eats once or twice a week)


The wife thinks the dog gets fed up of the same foods hence the very wide variety above. Also she gives him treats galore. I believe this is doing the dog no good so could anybody care to advise a food diet for my westie that i should change to

Thanks for looking and your help would be most appreciated


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Bakers is awful I'm afraid, full of additives for flavour and colour. The only one I'd feed my dogs from your list is Butchers, and that's only after they've had an operation, or have had a dodgy tum as it's gentle on the tum, although I'm more likely to make my own chicken/white fish and rice than give them Butchers.

Have a read of the dog food stickies at the top of the page, they will give you an idea of what constitutes a good quality food and value for money. 

As for dogs liking variety, they have a less developed sense of taste than humans, and considering mine eat sheeps poo, horse poo, dead manky pigeon etc, I don't think it's variety, I think it's the smell, if it smells nutritious enough, they will eat it. I raw feed, and never have any problems with my lot.


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Sleeping Lion

Did look through various post and did come to the conclussion that I was feeding my dog a lot of shite etc

I dont want to go the raw diet way because sometimes we feed dog cooked chicken with rice / pasta , salmon, gammon etc when we have it 

I want to have a fresh start with him


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to say I think you've been very lucky that he hasn't got awful skin troubles having been fed that selection of foods - Westies are notorious for skin problems and diet plays a huge part, but at least you've realised the error of your ways now and are looking to change  

I'm glad you've found the Wet & Dry Indexes - they should be able to help you make a good decision for your little one, you shouldn't go far wrong with any of the Green choices.


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Sixstar

So continue feeding at 12 / 6 and 9pm but with better quality foods?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

In your position I would start to look at the ingredients of food which is listed on the label and look at your dog's basic biology. Is it a herbivore with carnivorous tendencies or the other way around?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html is a great way to start.

Unfortunately generally speaking, the better foods are not found at supermarkets so you may have to order online.

Will say if you change the food, do it slowly, increasing the quantity of new mixed with diminishing amounts of the old.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> Thanks Sixstar
> 
> So continue feeding at 12 / 6 and 9pm but with better quality foods?


To be honest, twice or even once a day is perfectly sufficient for an adult dog, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with feeding three times a day if that's what you want to do. Any idea on what foods you're considering trying?


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

SixStar said:


> To be honest, twice or even once a day is perfectly sufficient for an adult dog, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with feeding three times a day if that's what you want to do. Any idea on what foods you're considering trying?


Im looking at anything - reading your top guides will be willing to order online

been looking at the NATUREDIETS food

to be honest i havent a clue hence typing into google and finding this brilliant forum ( been reading all afternoon)

im looking for advice and will change accordingly eg should i stick to the trays ? change to dry food? i havent a clue lol


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Is it a herbivore with carnivorous tendencies or the other way around?


havent a clue what you mean?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> Im looking at anything - reading your top guides will be willing to order online
> 
> been looking at the NATUREDIETS food
> 
> ...


Naturediet is a very good food, and it comes in lots of flavours so there is plenty of variety to switch between to prevent him getting bored. A mix of wet and dry is good - best of both worlds that way!


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Naturediet is a very good food, and it comes in lots of flavours so there is plenty of variety to switch between to prevent him getting bored. A mix of wet and dry is good - best of both worlds that way!


so what dry food would you recommend? give him this instead of BAKERS meaty balls at 12pm?

ps thanks for all the advice

pps is it ok to give him hunters calcium bones and bulls pizzles? he LOVES these


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> so what dry food would you recommend? give him this instead of BAKERS meaty balls at 12pm?
> 
> ps thanks for all the advice
> 
> pps is it ok to give him hunters calcium bones and bulls pizzles? he LOVES these


Applaws, Bob & Lush, Orijen, Acana, Canagan and Millies Wolfheart would be my personal recomendations for dry food - all these have a high meat content so they are very palatable, and they do not contain any cereals or grains which are just needless fillers.

One of those for one meal, with some Naturediet for another meal (or both mixed together in the same meal if that's what your dog would prefer!) would be a very good diet.

There is nothing wrong with bulls pizzles or calcium bones as treats - they'll help keep his teeth nice and clean too.


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Applaws, Bob & Lush, Orijen, Acana, Canagan and Millies Wolfheart would be my personal recomendations for dry food - all these have a high meat content so they are very palatable, and they do not contain any cereals or grains which are just needless fillers.
> 
> One of those for one meal, with some Naturediet for another meal (or both mixed together in the same meal if that's what your dog would prefer!) would be a very good diet.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with bulls pizzles or calcium bones as treats - they'll help keep his teeth nice and clean too.


Thank You very , very much

Will be placing an order and sticking to new diet


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> Thank You very , very much
> 
> Will be placing an order and sticking to new diet


You're most welcome 

Any pics of your little guy? I've got a Westie too - he's 10, almost blind and a grumpy old man these days, but a cracking little character!


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

lol mines grumpy and stubborn

Alfies on the right


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> lol mines grumpy and stubborn
> 
> Alfies on the right


Very cute! Mine is called Alfie too


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

My heads in tatters - Been reading as much posts as i can

got reading into the RAW diet like you do and came across this site

Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice.

do i just feed them as i would with wet food?

i would go the RAW diet way if it was as easy as that?

CHEERS


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

reliable65 said:


> My heads in tatters - Been reading as much posts as i can
> 
> got reading into the RAW diet like you do and came across this site
> 
> ...


Replied to your visitor message


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Many thanks

A lot of reading and research to do - thanks for all advice


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

After long discussions and arguments with the wife I have decided to try the Natural Instincts food

Can anybody recommend which varieties i should go for?

Also can i still feed him kibble for his first meal of the day?


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Thank You Sixstar and all others who have helped 

Ive taken the plunge and the wife has let me decide lol

On order

Natural Instinct Liver Treats 100g
Natural Instinct Wing Tips 500g
Natural Instinct Working Dogs Chicken 1kg
Natural Instinct Working Dogs Duck 1kg
Natural Instinct Working Dog Tripe & Chicken 1kg


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

reliable65 said:


> After long discussions and arguments with the wife I have decided to try the Natural Instincts food
> 
> Can anybody recommend which varieties i should go for?
> 
> Also can i still feed him kibble for his first meal of the day?


I'd be inclined to feed raw for his 12pm meal and kibble later as raw digests much more quickly. If you feed the kibble first it will still be in his stomach when you feed the raw which probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

They are gorgeous :001_wub:

Three Westies here and one Scottie (also called Alfie) :001_tt2:

Just starting changing over to Natural Instinct too.


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

EAD said:


> They are gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> Three Westies here and one Scottie (also called Alfie) :001_tt2:
> 
> Just starting changing over to Natural Instinct too.


brilliant let me know how you get on - ld be lost without my westie however stubborn he is and refusing to eat regularly

what's your plans on feeding your westies?

I'm thinking just go completley raw and sy feed him 100g in the morning then 200g for his tea at around 5pm

I'm new to all this so I'm open to ideas


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

totallypets said:


> I'd be inclined to feed raw for his 12pm meal and kibble later as raw digests much more quickly. If you feed the kibble first it will still be in his stomach when you feed the raw which probably isn't a good idea.


brilliant

thanks

still sussing exactly how and when to feed him

so glad I found this forum


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Well Alfies gonna think all his birthdays come at once today when the Natural Instincts order arrives

Any suggestions on feeding times and what to feed him?


----------

